# meine Teichlandschaft



## Teichi33 (30. Aug. 2013)

Servus Liebe Gartenteichgemeinschaft.

Da es ja zum guten Ton gehört sich erst einmal vorzustellen, mach ich das jetzt mal.
Ich heisse eigentlich Jens bin 33 Jahre jung Wohne in Impfingen und bin seitdem ich den teich von meinem Vater gesehen habe sehr begeistert von der Idee selbst einen zu bauen..
Das habe ich nun auch begonnen und am Anfang gleich mal paar Fehler gemacht die ich jetzt nach und nach ausbügeln muss.

Die Teichanlage nenn ich sie mal, sind eigentlich 2 Teiche auf einem kleinen Hang, wobei wir gleich bei den Problemen des ausgleichens wären ( das macht mir zu schaffen ).
Gedacht ist der Teich als Natur und Fischteich, der obere Teich wird wahrscheinlich als reiner Naturteich ohne Fische aber mit einem schönen Wasserfall in den größeren unteren gelegenen Teich.
Was ich noch nicht fertig habe ist der obere Teich und bei dem großen unten die Absätze muss ich noch bauen.
Habe auch schon reichlich Bilder geschossen die ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte.
Für Tips und Ratschläge bin ich natürlich offen und auch Dankbar da ich was Teich angeht noch Anfänger bin.


----------



## Teichi33 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Ich __ merk schon anhand keiner Kommentare das ich anscheinend alles falsch gemacht habe


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Hallo Jens.

So schnell geht das hier alles nicht...es werden sich schon noch welche melden...

Erst einmal ein :Willkommen2 bei den Teichverrückten.

So und jetzt zu deinen Teichen. Wie groß sind die denn jeweils? Was für Fische sollen dann in den unteren Bereich rein? Wie tief ist der untere Teich? Ist eine Überwinterung überhaupt sicher gewährleistet? Du hast doch einen riesigen Garten und da kann man doch alles ein viel wenig größer gestalten!!! Du baust eh' in ein-zwei Jahren wieder um und erweiterst! 

Um Fische zu halten braucht es schon eine gewissen Größe und Tiefe. Dann brauchst Du höchstwahrscheinlich eine Filteranlage. Die kann aus wenigen Teilen mit relativ wenig Geld selbst bauen, wenn man kann und will.

Das Wasserfallproblem ist recht einfach zu lösen: Die Pumpe steht unten und fördert das Wasser nach oben. Der Teich muss nur ausreichend Platz haben um das nachlaufende Wasser zu halten, bis es wieder hoch gefördert wird.

So...und nun Du wieder...


----------



## suddenfun (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Hallo Jens,
Der Anfang ist gemacht, allerdings solltest du noch ein paar Infos geben.

Was für Fische , wie willst du Filtern und für welche Abdichtung hast du dich entschieden.

Möchtest du beide Teiche verbinden?

Gruß Volker


----------



## Teichi33 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Sers also das mit dem Pumpensystem von unten nach oben hab ich mir schon gedacht.. mir gehts eher um den Hangausgleich so das der Teich in waage ist.. Tiefste stelle ist momentan 92cm.
Geplant sind Goldfische und oder andere hab den Namen grad nicht im Kopf  aber nicht allzu Groß.

Zum Teiche verbinden nur indirekt und zwar soll aus dem oberen Teich das wasser nach unten fließen.
Größe also Längen und Breitenmaß muss ich morgen mal ausmessen.

Gruß Jens

Edit: mit Abdichtung meinst du unter der Folie??
Geplant ist etwas Sand und Vlies unter die Folie.
Über Filteranlage hatte ich mich erst letzte Woche mit meim Vater unterhalten aber da bin ich mir auch noch nicht so schlüssig. 
Hatte mir vorsorglich den Naturagart Katalog bestellt.


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

...also 92 cm ist für Fische schon arg dürftig um recht unbeschadet über den Winter zu kommen, wenn es mal lang und kräftig friert, hast Du schnell mal 30-40 cm Eisdecke auf dem Teich...wenn den Fischen etwas nicht, passt schiwmmen sie höher und frieren am Eis fest und verenden...also wenn's geht tiefer 120 cm sollten für Goldfische drin sein...

...apropos Goldfische - eigentlich gar keine soooo gute Idee, denn sie vermehren sich schnell und reichlich...das wird ganz schnell zu einem Problem und dein Teich bzw. der Filter schafft es nicht...die Probleme und Folgen sind vorprogrammiert...

...ansonsten noch ein paar Info's wie schon auch die Anderen gefragt haben...Filter? - Folie? - Größe?...

und der Rest wird sich zeigen


----------



## Teichi33 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Also ist es wahrscheinlich besser wenn ich Richtung oberen Teich verkleiner um den Großen etwas auszubauen?? sonst komm ich ja net wirklich auf die Tiefe bzw hab dann zu starkes Gefälle.
Über Filter,Folie kann ich jetzt noch nix sagen aber ich Tendiere zu der Standart 3 Folie von naturagart.


----------



## suddenfun (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Hallo Jens ,

Tiefer geht immer , bei Fische mindestens 1.30m . Zur Wiese könntest du erweitern und das Niveau kannst du mit einer Mauer ausgleichen.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Teichi33 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

weiter in Garten rein macht meine Frau net mit.. die meint jetzt scho des is zu groß  wenns nach mir ginge könnte er viel größer werden..
Werd morgen mal schaun was ich tun kann das ich das noch weiter nach unten bekomme.


----------



## Joerg (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Hallo Jens,
:Willkommen2

Mach doch die Trockensteinmauer etwas höher.
Dadurch gewinnst du mit wenig Auswand Tiefe und das Gefälle ist nicht so hoch. 

Bei mir war auch irgendwann schluss mit graben, eine Mauer ist eine gute Option im Garten.


----------



## samorai (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Hallo Jens!
Bei den unteren Teich sind die Pflanzstufen auf der falschen Seite,weg vom Wasserfall/ 1. Wird das ganze Substrat weggespült 2.wollen Teichpflanzen ruhiges Wasser mit einen sehr leichten "fluss" .Auch den eintreffenden Sauerstoff-Schwall währe durch eine Pflanzstufe gebrochen, ohne Stufe könnte er viel tiefer in das Wasser eintauchen. Was hälst Du denn von Seerosen links und rechts, ihre Aufgabe ist eine Beschattung des Teiches,Nebeneffekt schöne Blüte. Pflanzstufen 40, 60 eventuell auch noch 80 cm tief, wachsen tuen sie aber auch bis zu 1,10m.
Der obere Teich (Naturteich) sollte auf alle Fälle einen Frost freien Bereich haben, sonst hast Du lauter aufgetaute Winterleichen im Frühjahr in Deinen Teich,ich denke 1m Tiefe würde angebracht sein, mit Sand zum einbuddeln.

LG Ron!


----------



## Teichi33 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Sers Jörg ja das mit der Steinmauer noch höher machen ist so oder so geplant. aber trotzdem muss ich noch derbe aufschütten damit alles in Waage ist.

Edit: @ samorai, der Wasserfall kommt rechts hin richtung flachgewässer dort ist auch kein Absatz geplant.. hoffe nur das der Abstand dann auch passt. 
Aber werde wohl deinen Rat befolgen und etwas Absatz auf der Seite wegnehmen..Ich male morgen mal auf wie ich mir das vorstelle ( hoffe ich krieg das hin  )


----------



## Teichi33 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

so meinte ich das ungefähr..


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Hi Jens.

Da du mit deinen Teichen derzeit nicht die Tiefe erreichst, die sich deutlich günstiger machen würden, hast Du ja auf Jörg seinem Einwand die Möglichkeit einer Trockenmauer in Betracht gezogen.

Nun stell Dir doch mal einfach vor, dass Du die Becken generell mauerst und so aus dem Erdreich heraus kommst. Durch das Mauern entfällt das Aufschütten, was nicht unbedingt fester Boden sein wird, so dass auch etwas sacken oder wegspülen kann.

Wenn Du jetzt ca. 50 cm mit dem unteren Teich in den Boden gehst, dann vorne den 1 m Höhe als Mauer stellst, vorne in die Mauer eine Sichtscheibe eingebaut und den oberen Teich mit einer einfachen Wasserfallkante überlaufen lässt, hättest Du einen richtig schicken Teich im Garten. Das Ganze noch gedämmt und im Winter dicke Styrodur-/Styroporplatten vor die Scheibe montiert und schon hast Du deine Ruhe. In der Beite ist auch noch links und rechts ein halber Meter raus zu holen und schon hast Du auch ein vermutlich vernünftiges Volumen.

Was hältst Du davon? Jetzt ein wenig mehr Geld investiert, aber dafür eine robuste sichere Teichanlage auf einen längeren Zeitraum - bis ihr eh' vergrößern wollt.  Eine Scheibe muss ja nicht sein, sieht aber ein Hammer aus.


----------



## Teichi33 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Ja das klingt ja alles sehr interessant aber ich hab wohl am Anfang vergessen zu erwähnen das wir da nur zur Miete wohnen und der Vermieter ein guter Freund von meiner Frau ist, somit haben wir zwar viel Freiheit was Gartengestaltung angeht aber ich denke das ganze dann mit Mörtel oder Beton zu machen geht dann doch eher ins nicht machbare. 
Ist ja nicht unser Haus  soviel zur Aufklärung 

Lg Jens


----------



## andreas w. (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Hallo Jens, 

habe eben Deinen Beitrag/Beiträge gelesen und ziehe meinen Hut vor Dir und der geleisteten Arbeit - zumal auf einem gemieteten Grundstück. Mein Respekt.

Beim Lesen ist mir die Frage gekommen, warum sollen es zwei Becken werden, die beide nicht groß und nicht tief genug sind? Wieso vergrößerst Du das obere Becken nicht nach unten und mit der rausgenommenen Erde erbaust/erhöhst Du die Trockenmauer, wegen mir als Steingarten (von unten aus gesehen) und bekommst so *einen* großen Teich mit einer hohen Stützwand?
In die Wand aus Erde kannst Du - in Absprache mit dem Vermieter, einen Baustahlmatten-Rest einbuddeln, der gibt dem ganzen ein paar Jahre Festigkeit und Halt für den Druck vom Hang und vom Teich und bis die Matte verreckt hat sich der Boden dann soweit gesetzt, daß die Matte nichts mehr tragen muß.
Ach so - und wenn sie mal raus muß, ist´s auch nicht der Riesenaufwand. Ist ja nur im Sand 

Ansonsten find ich alles eine gute Idee - bitte weiter so und nicht aufgeben.

Gruß & schönes Wochenende, Andreas.


----------



## Teichi33 (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

So servus.. 

Also Planänderung, oberer hang wird jetzt ca. 10cm abgetragen, oberer Teich noch Tiefer und der unterer erweitert richunt oberen Teich und dann wird der unterer auch noch ganzes Stück tiefer gegraben so das ich insgesamt auf meine 1.20m komme. leider möchte meine Frau nicht eine allzuhohe Steinwand so das jetzt nur noch eine Reihe drauf kommt, und dann aufgeschüttet wird..Bilder gibts dann später.


----------



## andreas w. (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Siehste, geht doch  und den aufgeschütteten Bereich über den Steinen kann Deine liebe Frau dann hübsch und sinnig bepflanzen. 

Freu mich auf die Fotos.


----------



## Teichi33 (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Und ich möchte euch natürlich nicht entäuschen und deshalb gibts jetzt die ersten Bilder vom Umbau den ich mit meiner Frau heute früh gestemmt habe..wie gesagt es muss jetzt noch in die Tiefe und an dem unteren kann ich erst aufschütten wenn wir die Steine besorgt haben.
Der Obere Teich muss auch noch etwas gegraben werden..

ich habe gerade ein Problem, hier siehts irgendwie nach Regen aus. was kann ich tun? verdichten sich dann die Ränder wenn die nass werden und ich die festtrampel oder rutscht alles Berg ab?


----------



## einfachichKO (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Das wird wohl eher abrutschen...

Leg Folie darüber, so kann der REgen nicht in den Boden sickern sondern läuft ab und es passiert nix, die Folie so legen das  dass Wasser dann weiter runter Richtung Wiese läuft.

A pro po Wiese, warum machst Du den Teich nicht in die Wiese? Wäre doch viel einfacher...
Dann so angelegt das Du in den Hang dann einen schönen Bachlauf/Wasserfall baust...


----------



## andreas w. (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

He Jens, sei mir nicht böse, aber Du machst Dir viiiiel Arbeit und ich weiss nicht ob´s hält und ob´s nachher aussieht. 

Die Idee ist gut, mit den Steinen als Stütze und so weiter, aber so wie ich das auf dem Foto sehe, werden die Steine keine drei Jahre aufeinander sitzen. Die rutschen weg weil die Erde im Winter drückt. Und wieso nimmst Du nicht durchgehend die Wasserbausteine aus den unteren Reihen? Sieht doch gut aus?

Für mich stellt sich die Frage imme wieder - wieso machst Du zwei Becken, von denen Du nachher warscheinlich nicht begeistert bist? Ein großes mit einer stabilen und bepflanzten Wand zum tal hin und wegen mir von oben (am Weg) einen Wasserfall ins Große, damit´s aussieht und sich anhört  . Naja, ich muß nicht alles verstehen, aber sag nachher nicht, e hätte keiner was gesagt .

Gruß und viel Spaß weiterhin, Andreas.


----------



## Teichi33 (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Ja sorry aber meine Frau ist stur und mag nun mal ein 2Becken haben für Pflanzen und Seerosen..da bin ich machtlos


----------



## Teichi33 (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

so Schluss für heute  
Achso apropo Steine und Stütze.. keine Sorge wir haben die Steinmauer sozusagen eine neue im Bogen um die Alte gelegt.. die alte die ist fest einbetoniert deswegen haben wir einfach eine davor gebaut. das sollte eigentlich reichen aber ich werde trotzdem noch die letzten 2 Reihen mörteln .


----------



## andreas w. (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Dann mach mal  und schönen Gruß an Deine Frau. Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel und lange Spaß damit - und das meine ich so wie ich´s sage. 

Ciao, Andreas


----------



## Teichi33 (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: meine Teichlandschaft*

Danke Andreas.. könnte gut sein das ich das eventuell doch mit dem hang und Bachlauf mache.
Finanziell wird der große schon genug Geld verschlingen.

Gruß Jens

ps: was für Folienanbieter empfehlt ihr? NG ist ja doch recht teuer wenn ich mir so die Preise anschaue.
Nur das Vlies da werd ich wohl das 900er nehmen da wir viele Wurzeln haben.


----------



## Teichi33 (4. Apr. 2014)

So einen wunderschönen guten Tag..
Ich bin wieder zurück, war leider zeitlich etwas eingespannt..
Der Winter ist ja nun rum und nun möcht ich auch weiter machen..

Zu erst einmal Infos: Der obere Teich wird nicht gemacht (werde nur einen kleinen sowas wie Bachlauf anlegen)
Größtes Problem was ich habe und das ließ sich leider nicht vermeiden ist, das ich unter einer Tanne bauen musste.
Nun meine Frage: Gibt es Möglichkeiten ein Netz oder ähnliches drunter zu spannen was mir die ganzen Nadeln vom Teich hält?

MFG Jens.


----------



## Teichi33 (5. Apr. 2014)

keiner ne Idee


----------



## Teichi33 (7. Apr. 2014)

Servus was haltet ihr von dieser Teichfolie? 
http://www.teichfolie-onlineshop.de...Firestone-1-02mm-Pondgard-Pondliner::532.html

möchte demnächst endlich mal weiter machen..


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

diese kannst du gerne nehmen. Würde allerdings noch 40 Cent drauflegen und die nächst dickere nehmen (1.15 mm)
Habe diese letzte Woche auch verlegt. Schnelle Lieferung & super Qualität.

lG


----------



## Teichi33 (7. Apr. 2014)

Und dann des V500er Vlies drunter? das müsste ja eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Apr. 2014)

Habe bei mir das 500er von Polygard verlegt.
Habe auch sehr steinigen Untergrund, sowie Wurzeln.


----------



## Teichi33 (7. Apr. 2014)

Okay super dann werd ich das wohl so machen.. und die Mauer werd ich auch net etwas bearbeiten. Hab ja nu kein Frauchen mehr die mir da reinredet hihi. kann mich also austoben.
Trotzdem besteht immer noch das Problem mit dem verflixten Baum. gibts da irgendwie Möglichkeiten da was unter den Baum zu hängen wegen Nadeln? was wäre denn da am effektivsten?.

MFG Jens


----------



## Olli.P (7. Apr. 2014)

Hi,

das effektivste wäre:

Buschmoped raus und weg damit.............


----------



## Teichi33 (7. Apr. 2014)

Ehm ja das dürfte nicht so ohne weiteres gehen diese Tanne da wegzuholzen.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Apr. 2014)

Vorhin haste noch gesagt du kannst dich nun endlich austoben, also los xD


----------



## Teichi33 (7. Apr. 2014)

ehm glaub da hat mein Vermieter was dagegen..


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Apr. 2014)

Wie sind den die Bäume angerichtet? Hast du da eventuell ein Bild, wo man die __ Tannen + Teich darunter sieht.
Du kannst natürlich ein Netz darunter spannen, normales Laubschutznetz sollte aber zu grobmaschig sein (müsste man mal schauen, wie groß die Maschen sind).


----------



## Teichi33 (8. Apr. 2014)

Ich mach mal Bilder und poste die hier.. ob ich das heute noch schaffe weis ich noch nicht..


----------



## samorai (10. Apr. 2014)

He Jens!
Mach doch den Bachlauf als Tunnel! Ein KG- Rohr ab 150 oder größer, so wie Du es für angemessen hälst, in Betonestrich gepackt und mit Maurergaze umwickelt damit nichts reisst. Dann wieder eine Estrich-schicht und Steine intrigiert, verkleidet.

mfg Ron!


----------

